# SOLVED: Metropolis Ark 3 - multiple Kontakt issues



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

I've downloaded and installed MA3 with the Continuata Connect app. Upgraded Kontakt to latest version, clicked "Add Library" and pointed to the MA3 folder. Kontakt says, "Metropolis Ark 3 already exists within the Kontakt Libraries tab." But it doesn't show in the libraries tab. (Looked for the "hide/show library" preference in Database>DB Options but I don't see that option there anymore)

Next, I went to Native Access. MA3 shows up there as unactivated. But when I attempt to input the code, the boxes only allow numbers, no letters. My activation code from OT is almost all letters.

Next, I went back to Kontakt and looked under Files instead of Libraries. Navigated to the MA3 and attempted to load individual .nki files. Kontakt says, "Your new Library needs to be added before this instrument can be used. Please go to Kontakt's Libraries tab and press the Add Library button." Obviously, I'm caught in a loop here.

Any help?

EDIT: I'm on a Mac running Yosemite.


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> I've downloaded and installed MA3 with the Continuata Connect app. Upgraded Kontakt to latest version, clicked "Add Library" and pointed to the MA3 folder. Kontakt says, "Metropolis Ark 3 already exists within the Kontakt Libraries tab." But it doesn't show in the libraries tab. (Looked for the "hide/show library" preference in Database>DB Options but I don't see that option there anymore)
> 
> Next, I went to Native Access. MA3 shows up there as unactivated. But when I attempt to input the code, the boxes only allow numbers, no letters. My activation code from OT is almost all letters.
> 
> ...



Hey Luke! John here! Had the same issue. OT said...

2a. If you are on a Mac, Delete the files (if you see any of them):
"/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/NativeAccess.xml"
"/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/[LIBRARY NAME].xml"
"/Library/Preferences/com.native-instruments.[LIBRARY NAME].plist"

3. Restart Native Access and add the serial again.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

Additional info/corrections: I was using the old NI Service Center app, not Native Access. Went to Native Access and updated Kontakt there. I now have Options>Libraries but MA3 still doesn't show up there. Went back to Native Access and I can see MA3 there - says it's installed in Demo Mode, but it's not showing up in Kontakt libraries even as a demo. When I go to "Add a Serial" it lets me type both letters and numbers, but says "Registration Failed - something went wrong during the registration. The serial #### does not belong to a known product. Please contact support"

Other behaviors the same.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Hey Luke! John here! Had the same issue. OT said...
> 
> 2a. If you are on a Mac, Delete the files (if you see any of them):
> "/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/NativeAccess.xml"
> ...


Hey John! Trying this now!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Hey Luke! John here! Had the same issue. OT said...
> 
> 2a. If you are on a Mac, Delete the files (if you see any of them):
> "/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Service Center/NativeAccess.xml"
> ...


Didn't work.
The first two files didn't exist. I trashed the third one - the .plist file - but when I tried to empty trash, it says "The operation cannot be completed because the item is in use." Nothing is open except Finder.

Nevertheless, I restarted Native Access, added the serial, got the same failure message.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

Restarted computer a few times, finally got the trash to empty.
Still having the same Native Access issue.
I've emailed OT support.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

New wrinkle: I logged into Native Access from another computer (the library is on a slave) and was able to register MA3 with the serial. When I go back to the slave to complete the installation (since that's where all the files are), I now see MA3 under Installed Products. But when I click "demo" to complete the installation, I get "installation failed - directory does not contain a valid library." I checked the installation path - it's pointing to the correct folder. The mystery continues.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 22, 2017)

If I remember correctly I had the same issue with Berlin Woodwinds. There was a file missing in the library folder, can‘t remember which file but check if everything is in the Ark III folder (compare with other Kontakt libraries)

Feeling with you, hate those unnecessary problems...


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

Nils Neumann said:


> If I remember correctly I had the same issue with Berlin Woodwinds. There was a file missing in the library folder, can‘t remember which file but check if everything is in the Ark III folder (compare with other Kontakt libraries).



I checked that first when the library didn't load. Like you said, all files weren't together in the right folder. They are all there now, but I wonder if that initial mistake means I have to delete all the files and reinstall from scratch. (Please God, no)

Still waiting for OT support to respond.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

After 2.5 hours, no response from OT support. Maybe they've closed up shop for Christmas?


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> I checked that first when the library didn't load. Like you said, all files weren't together in the right folder. They are all there now, but I wonder if that initial mistake means I have to delete all the files and reinstall from scratch. (Please God, no)


I had a similar issue a while ago with BWW - only way for me to fix at the time according to OT support was to re-download....


----------



## Kony (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> After 2.5 hours, no response from OT support. Maybe they've closed up shop for Christmas?


Try PM-ing Tobias via VI-C


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 22, 2017)

If it was closed, you would get an automatic answer. I know how frustrating it can be but just be patient. Their support is usually really stellar.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 22, 2017)

I am having issues with the Connect app(latest), I installed & authorized via NA without a problem but the install wan't right so I trashed MA-3.
When I tried to reinstall via Connect it keeps skipping the 1st few files,saying they were dl'd.
I even trashed and reinstalled the Connect app,it will not start the install correctly. So now I am doing a manual install,JOY!! 
Usually I have no problem with Continuata but today.........


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

kgdrum said:


> I am having issues with the Connect app(latest), I installed & authorized via NA without a problem but the install wan't right so I trashed MA-3.
> When I tried to reinstall via Connect it keeps skipping the 1st few files,saying they were dl'd.
> I even trashed and reinstalled the Connect app,it will not start the install correctly. So now I am doing a manual install,JOY!!
> Usually I have no problem with Continuata but today.........


I'm really hoping to avoid a complete trash/re-install. I'll wait for a response from OT support before trying that. But I'm starting to think it's in my future :(


----------



## rJames (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> I'm really hoping to avoid a complete trash/re-install. I'll wait for a response from OT support before trying that. But I'm starting to think it's in my future :(


I've already done a complete trash reinstall. It doesn't help.
It would be great to hear from OT ASAP. What time is it in Germany?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Dec 22, 2017)

rJames said:


> I've already done a complete trash reinstall. It doesn't help.
> It would be great to hear from OT ASAP. What time is it in Germany?


10:30pm, hopefully they answer on saturdays too


----------



## rJames (Dec 22, 2017)

After doing the list suggested to Luke in many different ways. Shutting down and restarting in different places in the steps. Then I saw that I had an update to Kontakt available (5.7.3). Updated Kontakt and Metro Ark 3 just showed up. I had already done all of the steps a number of times.
Whew.


----------



## Jaap (Dec 22, 2017)

I don't know if it helps to add it with an older release of Kontakt. Added mine in Native Access while on my 5.7 kontakt, but when loading Ark 3 up I got the message my kontakt version was too old and also updated to 5.7.3 and then it worked fine.


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

rJames said:


> After doing the list suggested to Luke in many different ways. Shutting down and restarting in different places in the steps. Then I saw that I had an update to Kontakt available (5.7.3). Updated Kontakt and Metro Ark 3 just showed up. I had already done all of the steps a number of times.
> Whew.


I did update to 5.7.3 along the way in this process, too. MA3 still fails to install (though it shows up as "demo" but I can't even use demo mode).
But I'm glad to hear you've had success!


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

Jaap said:


> I don't know if it helps to add it with an older release of Kontakt. Added mine in Native Access while on my 5.7 kontakt, but when loading Ark 3 up I got the message my kontakt version was too old and also updated to 5.7.3 and then it worked fine.


I'm wondering if I jacked something up by starting the install process before I realized I needed to update Kontakt. Again, that may point to a complete trash/re-install :(


----------



## Jaap (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> I'm wondering if I jacked something up by starting the install process before I realized I needed to update Kontakt. Again, that may point to a complete trash/re-install :(



Hope not Luke. Good luck!


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> Didn't work.
> The first two files didn't exist. I trashed the third one - the .plist file - but when I tried to empty trash, it says "The operation cannot be completed because the item is in use." Nothing is open except Finder.
> 
> Nevertheless, I restarted Native Access, added the serial, got the same failure message.



I'm wondering if other files have been planted around OSX due to trying to use Service Center vs. Native Access? Besides deleting that plist I mentioned earlier, I'd also delete:


Macintosh HD > Applications > Native Instruments > Metropolis Ark 3 (folder)
Macintosh HD > Library > Preferences > com.native-instruments.Metropolis Ark 3.plist
Macintosh HD > Library > Audio > Plug-ins > Components > Metropolis Ark 3.component
Macintosh HD > Library > Audio > Plug-ins > VST > Metropolis Ark 3.vst
Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Digidesign > Plug-ins > Metropolis Ark 3.dpm
Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Avid > Audio > Plug-ins > Metropolis Ark 3.aaxplugin
Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Metropolis Ark 3 (folder)
Macintosh HD > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Service Center > Metropolis Ark 3.xml
Macintosh HD > Users > *Your User Name* > Library > Preferences > com.native-instruments.Metropolis Ark 3.plist
Macintosh HD > Users > *Your User Name* > Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Metropolis Ark 3 (folder)


----------



## Luke W (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> I'm wondering if other files have been planted around OSX due to trying to use Service Center vs. Native Access? Besides deleting that plist I mentioned earlier, I'd also delete:
> 
> 
> Macintosh HD > Applications > Native Instruments > Metropolis Ark 3 (folder)
> ...


Halle-freakin-lujah! Success! From your list, the only files I found were the MA3 folder in Applications and the .plist in *Your User Name*>Library>Preferences. I deleted those two, then went back to Native Access. It could suddenly recognize the library.
I owe you lunch, John! Have a merry Christmas!
I'll mark this solved in the thread heading. Thanks to everyone who tried to help!


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 22, 2017)

Luke W said:


> Halle-freakin-lujah! Success! From your list, the only files I found were the MA3 folder in Applications and the .plist in *Your User Name*>Library>Preferences. I deleted those two, then went back to Native Access. It could see suddenly recognize the library.
> I owe you lunch, John! Have a merry Christmas!
> I'll mark this solved in the thread heading. Thanks to everyone who tried to help!



Awesome Luke! Good News! Now onto the music-making!!! You're welcome! Merry Christmas!!! Looking forward to hearing what you write with Ark3!!!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Dec 22, 2017)

JohnBMears said:


> Looking forward to hearing what you write with Ark3!!!



Yes @Luke W, you have to put all that frustration to a piece made with Ark3, looking forward to it!


----------



## JohnBMears (Dec 22, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Yes @Luke W, you have to put all that frustration to a piece made with Ark3, looking forward to it!



And from my noodling so far, Ark3 is prime fodder for creating a "FRUSTRATING" orchestral texture! HAHAHA!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 23, 2017)

Installed w/ manual links,all's well now! Using Kontakt 5.71.
The little bit I played around with MA-3,it seems awesome,perfect for light pop oriented love songs,lol

Thanks Orchestral Tools.


----------



## andrescromatico (Sep 30, 2019)

Hello! My problem is the following. I install MARK 4, it doesn't appear in the bank list, I try to add it from MANAGE LIBRARIES (KONTAKT 5.6) after KONTAKT FILES and this appears - -Your new Library needs to be added before this
Instrument can be used. Please go to Kontakt's
Libraries tab and press the Add Library button.
I have OSX 10.9 and KONTAKT 5.7.3
THANKS FOR THE REPLY!"!


----------



## Kony (Sep 30, 2019)

Have you installed Ark 4 via Native Access?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Oct 1, 2019)

MA4 requires Kontakt 5.8.1 or higher, as mentioned in the Installation Guide and the product page.
If you update Kontakt to 5.8.1, the colleciton should appear. If it does not, follow the instructions in the Installation Guide (linked to in your download email).


----------

